# Unusual small item photography setup?



## AlanZ

Okay, let's have a little fun.

In another thread in the Penturning forum, I mentioned that I just finished a turning a purple TruStone pen and added a video tutorial.

I also photographed the pen it using an interesting setup... the first time I've tried this approach.

So, *EXCLUDING* the people who *already know* how I made this photo, how would YOU go about making a photo like this?

For those that don't know me... years ago, I was a commercial photographer with a studio in New York City. This would have been typical of my small product photography. Previous photo styles and preferences persist!

I'll explain the details of this setup after we get a few replies.

There are many ways to any end result... this one is particularly interesting < vbg >


----------



## Justturnin

Looks like you PhotoShopped the pen onto the background and used some sort of reflection option to make it look like it was actually sitting on it.  Just a guess, I dont have Photoshop but have seen some crazy things down w/ it.


----------



## Buzzzz4

Looks like a black background with an underlight.


----------



## Haynie

I'll play

Black plexi with a light underneath. Since there are no shadows I assume three possibilities

1-top light with diffused light coming from right and left of the photographer
2-Diffused ring light on camera.
3-Product box with light being diffused.

I am going to guess it is number 3.

How did I do?


----------



## AlanZ

All good guesses... keep them coming, then we'll drill down into some of the techniques suggested.


----------



## MarkD

Because of the reflection of the pen I expect it's sitting on glass or a mirror.


----------



## AlanZ

So we've had guesses that it's either on glass or plexiglass.

Assuming that it is one or the other, do you know how to determine which one?  

There is a clue in the photo.  

The results/artifacts might have an impact on the design decisions, and influence the background choice.


----------



## arioux

Glass on a white or gray paper, black box with a pinhole with a good dailight bulb on top  that let just a small amout of light coming in.  Probalby an other source of lightning for the overall light


----------



## JohnGreco

Black 'smoked' type glass base with a light beneath, another light in front of and to the right of the pen higher than the lens. Possibly a strip light in that location?


----------



## tim self

OK,, my best guess is with a camera................

Sorry, it was a long night and thats the best I could come up with.  However, I love the effect.


----------



## AlanZ

Oh, I forgot to ask... do you like the photo? <vbg>


----------



## Sylvanite

I think I see two reflections in the first photo, so I'd guess the pen is on clear glass, above a black background with a white center (or perhaps a black vignette through which a light is shining).  The glass is much higher, so that the background is well out of focus.  I haven't looked closely at the pen to count the lights yet.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## BSea

AlanZ said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask... do you like the photo? <vbg>


Personally, I like it a lot.

And I'm thinking that there is a top piece of glass with a bottom piece that's translucent with a bottom light, and a top light.


----------



## AlanZ

Counting the number of reflections is important in distinguishing glass from plexi


----------



## biednick

Im gonna geuss glass with the 2 reflections


----------



## brownsfn2

Have you recieved enough replies yet?  I am so anxious. 

Either way the picture are really good.  Well done!!


----------



## G1Pens

Double reflection is plexiglass..probably smoked. Lit from below with floodlight style bulb. White reflector in front. Sides, back and top of box black, thus reflecting black in the plexiglass


----------



## stolicky

Oh, oh!  iknow!  iknow!  ; )

I won't tell though.....

It does work nicely - I like how it comes out.


----------



## 76winger

AlanZ said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask... do you like the photo? <vbg>



Yes!

And my own thoughts on how you created it leans me towards the pen sitting on glass or plexiglass, either frosted or a translucent material to create the frosted light affect in the center. Finally a black frame under the above providing the hole for the light to shine through. 

Optionally, some computer software to duplicate the effect of the manual (old fashioned) method I envisioned.


----------



## AlanZ

Shall we entertain a few more speculations, or should I show the setup?


----------



## beck3906

Personally, I"m gonna loose interest in this thread if it doesn't show soon.


----------



## PenMan1

Two pieces of glass. The pen sitting on one piece of glass, another piece of glass below the pen glass with vellum on a dark gel filter. A tiny fill light under the Vellum. Product in a light tent with a main and fill light.


----------



## kirkfranks

Show !!!   Please.


----------



## brownsfn2

Two words.  Photo  Shop.

Come on...  Do I have to beg?


----------



## AlanZ

I did use a tent, but similar results could be achieved without the tent.

There was one fluorescent light shining through the left side of the tent, and a simple white reflector to the right of the pen.

Oh, and the other thing...  I will upload a photo soon <vbg>


----------



## AlanZ

I see the crowd getting restless and sharpening their pointed sticks...

Here's a photo of the important part of the setup.

I'll fill in the details after some of you stop laughing <vbg>


----------



## alphageek

Cool!   Geeky setup....   Do you take the picture with the iPhone?  And i think the iPad definitely qualifies as the most expensive material to lay the pen on that I've seen!


----------



## AlanZ

No, the camera was a Nikon D7000, but I certainly could have used the iPhone, as I've made a tripod mount for it (used for some video recording)

In this case, the iPhone was actually controlling/adjusting what was being displayed on the iPad.  This way I don't have to touch the iPad once the pen has been put into place.


----------



## eldee

alphageek said:


> Cool!   Geeky setup....   Do you take the picture with the iPhone?  And i think the iPad definitely qualifies as the most expensive material to lay the pen on that I've seen!



That's hilarious. I have to agree though. Super geeky and expensive.


----------



## AlanZ

I'm guessing that lots of IAP members have iPads or other tablets these days.

By the way, a similar setup could be done using a flat screen computer monitor or laptop display as a background.

You can start imagining the possibilities. I chose a simple white spot for my photo, but the background could have been just about any shape, color, image...


----------



## alphageek

Ok... I have to know.. What app are you running on the iPad/iphone combination to do that and remote control it?   Cool trick!


----------



## micharms

Ah so you use photo soft box on your iPad. I've often wondered how I could utilize that so thanks for showing it.

Michael


----------



## nsfr1206

That is a cool trick.


----------



## AlanZ

I am using software on my iPad called Photo Soft Box Pro HD. It's generally used to configure an iPad as a photographic light source (by displaying various images or patterns, e.g., a divided window). I think it costs a massive $2.99

I decided to use it as a background, and display a bright spot under the pen. The software lets you change all the parameters of the underlying image... size, position, rotation, color, brightness, etc.

One cool thing is that there is a companion app for the iPhone (Photo Soft Box Pro Remote, another $0.99)... and via bluetooth, the iPhone controls the iPad app, so I could change color, intensity, etc without touching the iPad screen.

Cool, eh?

The iPad was placed in a photo tent. There was one fluorescent light shining through the left side of the tent. A white reflector on the right, next to the iPad. A black board was angled above the iPad so the screen reflected the black card.

The reason the color of the pen is not quite right in my first attempt was that I was experimenting with the color temperature of the spot displayed on the iPad. I needed to make it cooler so I could up the red in the pen without the spot going red.

So, this setup is really only suitable to small items, but it suits my style (I like using reflective backgrounds anyway).

What do you think?


----------



## eldee

That's really creative Alan. I like it a lot. Now I have to swipe the iPad that I gave my wife and hook it up with my iPhone.


----------



## alphageek

eldee said:


> That's really creative Alan. I like it a lot. Now I have to swipe the iPad that I gave my wife and hook it up with my iPhone.



Exactly my problem too!   Stealing the iPad from SWMBO.


----------



## AlanZ

So I wonder how long it will be until the next photo using this technique appears on IAP.

If any of you give this a try, please post your photos here and we can tweak the process.  

There are a few considerations, and perhaps some surprises when using this method.  It might have some folk scratching their heads, but I'm happy to help.

I don't post many pictures to IAP, but I thought this technique was a natural for penturners who want to try something different with (and possibly improve) their photographs.


----------



## Ruby pen turning

Very cool indeed. Wish I had an Ipad for this alone.


----------



## 76winger

AlanZ said:


> I see the crowd getting restless and sharpening their pointed sticks...
> 
> Here's a photo of the important part of the setup.
> 
> I'll fill in the details after some of you stop laughing <vbg>



OK... I haven't seen an iPad used for that yet! Cool!


----------



## hewunch

So is that an app? If so, which one?


----------



## AlanZ

hewunch, you may have missed the app details in message #34


----------



## 76winger

AlanZ said:


> I am using software on my iPad called Photo Soft Box Pro HD. It's generally used to configure an iPad as a photographic light source (by displaying various images or patterns, e.g., a divided window). I think it costs a massive $2.99
> 
> I decided to use it as a background, and display a bright spot under the pen. The software lets you change all the parameters of the underlying image... size, position, rotation, color, brightness, etc.
> 
> One cool thing is that there is a companion app for the iPhone (Photo Soft Box Pro Remote, another $0.99)... and via bluetooth, the iPhone controls the iPad app, so I could change color, intensity, etc without touching the iPad screen.
> 
> Cool, eh?
> 
> The iPad was placed in a photo tent. There was one fluorescent light shining through the left side of the tent. A white reflector on the right, next to the iPad. A black board was angled above the iPad so the screen reflected the black card.
> 
> The reason the color of the pen is not quite right in my first attempt was that I was experimenting with the color temperature of the spot displayed on the iPad. I needed to make it cooler so I could up the red in the pen without the spot going red.
> 
> So, this setup is really only suitable to small items, but it suits my style (I like using reflective backgrounds anyway).
> 
> What do you think?



I think it's AWESOME and a very creative use of the iPad (I may have to see if I can borrow the one I have at work!).


----------



## hewunch

AlanZ said:


> hewunch, you may have missed the app details in message #34



I did. Thanks!


----------



## ctubbs

beautiful photo and the thinking is so far out there that it is new.  Being old school, I was going with deep boxes and filters.  Very good use of tech and your imagination.

Charles


----------



## brownsfn2

Good job!  Really amazing use of resources.


----------



## AlanZ

So, it's been a few days.
Has anyone wrestled an iPad away from their significant other and given this a try?


----------



## 76winger

I wish, none in the house to nab from anyone and the shared one at work is in use for other purposes right now. Anyone ready to buy a iPad3 when they're released and sell me your old one?


----------



## avbill

very creative use of already equipment that you have in the house!


----------



## moke

Alan--
Awesome!!! As you may have read I have a portrait studio, but we do some commerical. As you know, digital has destroyed most of the commerical guys. There are a few still hanging on, but 50 to 75% percent have hung it up. As a result small product photography has taken a serious quality turn for the worst. 

We actually still do some large product work but only a fraction of small product work we used to do. We still have a small studio dedicated to small work on our lower level. We have a "Product Lighting Table" that is designed to do just that sort of effect your pen photo had, it is white plexi formed in a "seamless" fashion. I am sure you have used them. For those of you that do not know what we are refering to, it is a thinner piece of plexi that has a gradual 90 degree bend supported by angle iron. You light it from the bottom for a similar effect to what was shown. It came with black and grey sheets of replacement plexi if you wanted to have two people spend the hour bending plexi, cursing, and worrying about breaking or cracking the plexi. As a result most everybody who had one of these only used white ( Me included)! When I saw this photo the first that came to mind for me was OMG...he changed the plexi on his table!!!

After seeing your set up using your i pad I was excited!! The ipad is a little small for a lot of the products we photograph, but we have an ipad can use it for some of the stuff. Thanks for showing that...I would have never dreamed that it was what it was...just goes to show that we learn every day


----------



## AlanZ

Mike,

Glad you found it entertaining <s>

I figured that the more folk knew about product photography, the more amused they'd be by this setup.

There are ways of extending the background, and of course, there's always PhotoShop or other editing programs to clean things up.

Alternately, one could just get a large flat screen monitor, lay it down, and use a computer to control the image being displayed on the monitor.

Lots of ways to get there from here, eh?


----------



## ctubbs

Mike, we both are getting too old, that was my first thought.  When I had my studio, I was too cheep to buy the ready made table so I spent twice that amount and built my own.  Probably another reason I used to have a studio.  
This is one of the reasons I find this site so wonderful, the minds that still work are always coming up with things I never even had an idea where things were.  Great idea Alan and thanks for your presentation.  It was outstanding and very helpful.
Charles


----------



## JD Combs Sr

Saw it in your other post.  You mentioned doing something similar on a lap top.  I went into my Paint Shop Pro(similar to Photoshop) and created a jpg with at black back ground, a center white oval then blurred the borders of the two, full screened it on my laptop monitor and this is the result.  I know it is out of focus etc. but I was trying to hold up a black back ground to reflect into the screen and hold the camera in the other and snap the photo plus the composition sucks. But with a tripod and a better setup for reflectors and such the laptop idea is very doable.


----------



## AlanZ

JD,

You're on the right track.  Add some simple soft directional lighting and a reflector...


----------



## JD Combs Sr

This was on my desk with my desk lamp and the lap top turn up on its monitor, not the best setup.  Will try it again with a new pen and a good setup.


----------



## AlanZ

I am surprised (and pleased) to see that this thread has had over 2,000 views in its first week.

I'm looking forward to seeing any photos using this or similar techniques.


----------



## butchf18a

Imitation sincerest form of flattery, I'm sure many will try this technique, know I will. Besides myself, how many have bought the app since reading this?


----------



## Fireengines

Even better when the IPad 3 comes out.


----------



## 76winger

butchf18a said:


> Imitation sincerest form of flattery, I'm sure many will try this technique, know I will. Besides myself, how many have bought the app since reading this?



Bought the app? I'm still waiting to get iPad or tablet! :wink:


----------



## butchf18a

76winger said:


> butchf18a said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imitation sincerest form of flattery, I'm sure many will try this technique, know I will. Besides myself, how many have bought the app since reading this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the app? I'm still waiting to get iPad or tablet! :wink:
Click to expand...


I convinced the boss that I needed one for the plane. Ok, I do file flight plans, check weather, fuel pricing,:airplane::airplane:and track maintenance with it, but have fun stuff too...like accessing IAP while sitting on the ramp loading navigation databases.


----------



## OLDMAN5050

Ok smarty, so how do you do it....................


----------



## AlanZ

Oldman,

Are you asking how the photo was made, or how Butch convinced his boss to buy a tablet?


----------



## butchf18a

Convincing the boss? Simple, when you are loading $6,000 to $10,000 worth of fuel at any given time and can demonstrate that by using iPad to get best fuel prices which will save on one load of fuel more than the cost of an iPad, viola one new (ok iPad2) iPad for me to play with. Of course when he changes the itinerary as he gets on the plane and I can file new flight plan as I start the engines, doesn't hurt either.


----------



## AlanZ

Has anyone else given this or a similar technique a try yet?


----------



## Harley2001

No but its a great ipad app have not had time to play with it.has alot of backgrounds to pick from. Thanks to you earlyer post about it .


----------



## seriph

I love it .... just a wonderful use of another tool ... a very flexible tool at that, as it would appear



brilliant and of course, I won't sleep tonight thinking about all the possibilities for my own ventures.

thanks!


----------



## seriph

would love to see some more background effects


----------



## EarlD

Great idea Alan.  I have an iPad but use an Android phone.  I do have an iPod Touch - could it be used???  I'm going to start experimenting tonight.  lol.

Earl


----------



## 76winger

OK, now that I've had my iPad for about 3 weeks I finally got around to trying this technique. It was set up in a hurry and after taking it I noticed dust on the iPad's screen and  what looks like dust on something in the finial threads. So I'll have to revisit when I have more time. 

Anyway, here's another attempt to play with the app and create a unique (if not quite cleaned up) pen photo:


----------



## seriph

nice .... in fact a very nice pen  -  really appeals to me


----------



## 76winger

seriph said:


> nice .... in fact a very nice pen  -  really appeals to me



Yeah, I think all the stripes combined is almost hypnotic. The pen is a PSI Apollo infinity in Rhodium (which I'm a little disgruntled with them on because they seem to have replaced it with a chrome version on their website, of which I'm not as much a fan of chrome).


----------



## Xander

76winger said:


> OK, now that I've had my iPad for about 3 weeks I finally got around to trying this technique. It was set up in a hurry and after taking it I noticed dust on the iPad's screen and what looks like dust on something in the finial threads. So I'll have to revisit when I have more time.
> 
> Anyway, here's another attempt to play with the app and create a unique (if not quite cleaned up) pen photo:


 
Ooh my eyes :hypnotized::biggrin:

Interesting. Good technique but it makes me feel like I'm high on something. Reminds my of an old Get Smart episode or some old spy movie with psychological torture. Don't take this the wrong way, you did a good job, just not my style.


----------



## 76winger

Xander said:


> 76winger said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now that I've had my iPad for about 3 weeks I finally got around to trying this technique. It was set up in a hurry and after taking it I noticed dust on the iPad's screen and what looks like dust on something in the finial threads. So I'll have to revisit when I have more time.
> 
> Anyway, here's another attempt to play with the app and create a unique (if not quite cleaned up) pen photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh my eyes :hypnotized::biggrin:
> 
> Interesting. Good technique but it makes me feel like I'm high on something. Reminds my of an old Get Smart episode or some old spy movie with psychological torture. Don't take this the wrong way, you did a good job, just not my style.
Click to expand...


:hypnotized: Yes, it kind of reminds me of that as well. Mostly, I was looking through the various patterns in the app, and when I saw that one, it made me think of the two black and white stripped pens I have made up (this one and Designer). So I thought it was worth trying to display another unique effect with the app.


----------



## Xander

Question... Do you have the back of the pen raised somehow? Looking at the reflection I suspsect it is. If so, what did you use?


----------



## 76winger

Xander said:


> Question... Do you have the back of the pen raised somehow? Looking at the reflection I suspsect it is. If so, what did you use?



Yes, there's a small 3/8" square block of oak with a "V" cut in the top being used as a riser for the back part. 

I think I'm going to try this again either tonight or tomorrow as see if I can get one that's closer to dust-free and get the threads cleaned up as well. Stay tuned!

Like AlanZ that started this thread, I think It would be cool to see a few others try their hands at the app and see what they can come up with! :wink:


----------



## 76winger

*Getting Psychedelic!*

OK here's a dusted off version of the white (plus turned the iPad to portrait position) along with some colorized variations.

Are ya feel'n like yer back in the 60's agin yet?


----------



## Sylvanite

Xander said:


> Reminds my of ... some old spy movie with psychological torture.


The Ipcress File


----------



## Xander

Purdy colors. Me likey (can you hear the 60's psychedelic music? Groovy man :biggrin


----------



## 76winger

Maybe call it the Austin Powers effect! 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## MarkY

Nice


----------



## gbpens

Great inovation Alan. Thank you!


----------



## seriph

Yeah, baby, yeah! - YouTube


----------



## JoeOCNJ

Bah I didn't guess it!  Worst part I'm reading the darn post on my iPad.  What app did you use to make the background?


----------



## 76winger

JoeOCNJ said:


> Bah I didn't guess it!  Worst part I'm reading the darn post on my iPad.  What app did you use to make the background?


 
It was mentioned earlier in the thread, but to save you the trouble of searching for it, it's called "Photo Soft Box Pro HD".


----------



## AlanZ

My my, who would have thought that in such a short time this is the second most viewed photography thread on IAP?

I hope you are enjoying the discussion and possibly adapting some of the techniques into your own photography.


----------



## Tage

Beautiful pen and fantastic video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 76winger

AlanZ said:


> My my, who would have thought that in such a short time this is the second most viewed photography thread on IAP?
> 
> I hope you are enjoying the discussion and possibly adapting some of the techniques into your own photography.



Yes, and thank you for stirring up some creative ideas of everyone to ponder!


----------



## AlanZ

Dave,

When one considers that very few people actually get to see the results of our work in person, it pays to put more effort into the photography.

So I consider photography part of the 'finishing' process, and it deserves the same level of care as the rest of the production. <vbg>


----------

